# جهاز ... التصوير ... ا&#1604



## Bioengineer (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*جهاز ... التصوير ... المقطعي ... Cat*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
تفضلو هذا الشرح الجميل بالعربي

عن مبادئ جهاز التصوير المقطعي

مصدر الشرح/ د.حازم

تحياتي...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

رمضان كريم .

م/عادل صلاح .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .
تسلم لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (24 سبتمبر 2006)

كل عام وأنت بالف خير يامشرفنا الفاضل

نسأل الله أن يهدي سركم ويحفظكم في هذا الشهر.

ونتمنى لكم الأزدهار والاستقرار والله على كل شئ قدير

لك مني خالص التحيات..


----------



## kingfuture (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا كتير عل موضوع الحلو و رمضان كريم


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (23 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم هل الهندسة التقنية للأجهزة الطبية جيدة أم لا و هل تنصحوني بالتقديم لها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (23 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شوفي ياجوهرة
قسم هندسة تقنية الاجهزة الطبية قسم جميل ورائع وبيه مستقبل رائع بس مع الاسف في الوطن العربي ما بكل الدول في بعض الدول القسم دة يكون فاشل
بس بالرغم من دة كلو انا انصحكي ان تدخليه
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

teslm el ayady


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

مساهمة جيدة


----------



## سارا الريان (13 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## حورية_الحور (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

اشكر الجميع


----------

